# Chris Pye



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am looking at this book and was wondering if this book is to advanced fore , I have carved a total of 2 spoons. thanks Mike


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - I have that book, "read through it" a couple of times, but, it is pretty advanced for the novice.
but - it doesn't hurt to have as much written reference material on hand that you can have.
(it would be a great inspiration source to set a "goal" to try carving, even a simple design with minimal tools).
one of the projects in that book is his mallet. although I have many, his is just plain pretty and I like it !!
(my "plan" is to put a decorative end piece on the handle)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have that book Mike and it was actually exactly what I used to get started when I first decided to take a run at relief carving. I will say that the main place it fails as a beginner's "guide" is when it comes to shaping and sharpening tools. He kind of glosses over the details on a lot of that. He does tell you have the tools should end up, just not so much about how to get there.

After the beginning sections about tools, workholding and wood selections, he does a couple sections just dedicate the two basic grips used to hold the tools for different types of cuts and gives you several practice exercises to get used to holding the tools and making different types of cuts with them. I found those sections very well written and easy to follow.

After that, he goes into a few projects that progress nicely from fairly simple to more intermediate. But he walks you through each step and I found the projects to not only be educational but fun and satisfying as well. Even the very first project he does which is a simple line carving done two different ways was one that family members saw after I was done and said "wow, you did that?" ;-)

It's the only book I bought on carving so I don't have anything to compare it to. But I would recommend it. I would offer to loan you my copy but I bought the e-book and not being able to share is one downside to that…

I will also add that if you will have ready access to a computer while you learn, you can join Chris' site for ~$30 fpr three months. There are tons of videos and lots are target specifically at beginners. Unfortunately, I haven't had a lot of time to watch since I joined but just the 10 or 15 videos I have watched make me feel like I got my moneys worth.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks ken I might get that book, I don't like to get that kind of book unless I can see what in it but if you think it will help me that is good. i have looked at some that are way advanced. thanks Mike


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - look at the book sales like on Amazon, etc for photos of different pages


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have looked at a lot of them and not many show pages, to lazy I guess I do look for pages thanks Mike


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am about half way through and think you will find value in it.


----------

